# IMac G4, how to install OS? (OS X)



## TechnicalFreak (Jun 23, 2010)

A friend of mine got a free (well several) computer, one of them an IMac G4 - the odd looking one.

Problem is that it has a password on it's OS, but he also got all discs with it. How do I do to re-install the OS so the password gets removed? The password is only in the OS, not the BIOS as far as I know.

I'll know more later today, since I'll see it for the first time.



Thankful for any replies given.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 23, 2010)

Put the install disc in, restart the computer, hold C on the keyboard until a few seconds after the chime. Should start booting from disc.

I loved my iMac G4. I got mine for free as well. Was great for basic surfing and office work, and letting guest use to surf. Reminded me of the Pixar lamp.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2010)

man, i wish i could get a g4 imac for free. people on ebay are still selling them for 300-400 bucks!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah Macs really keep resale value compared to PCs. That isn't reflective of them being superior in any way it's just how the market is. Surely also has to do with the fact only Apple makes them and you cannot build your own Apple branded rig. 

If you really want one then look at a used mini or G4 tower maybe Rhino. Those iMacs obviously more expensive still as include the display.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah Macs really keep resale value compared to PCs. That isn't reflective of them being superior in any way it's just how the market is. Surely also has to do with the fact only Apple makes them and you cannot build your own Apple branded rig.
> 
> If you really want one then look at a used mini or G4 tower maybe Rhino. Those iMacs obviously more expensive still as include the display.



i wont ever actually buy one. maybe i will find one in the trash one day.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2010)

In a funny coincidence I am now trying to do the same thing with a personal iMac G4 for a coworker and it wont boot the a retail 10.5 Leopard CD. It starts but can't complete for some reason.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2010)

10.5 might not work in an iMac G4.

Honestly, 10.3.9 was the best in terms of performance for mine. Even 10.4 was a little hard on it. I wouldn't go 10.5 on an iMac G4.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 24, 2010)

can you get to the utilities manu during the install before it crashes?



> Hold Apple+S when booting to enter single user mode
> #sh /etc/rc
> #passwd yourusername
> #reboot



http://lifehacker.com/278898/reset-your-lost-os-x-password



> 1.Reboot
> 2.Hold apple + s down after you hear the chime.
> 3.When you get text prompt enter in these terminal commands to create a brand new admin account (hitting return after each line):
> ■mount -uw /
> ...



http://theappleblog.com/2008/06/22/reset-os-x-password-without-an-os-x-cd/


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jun 25, 2010)

Problem solved! Was easier than we expected - just do the normal procedure of creating an account and ignore a password. He is now admin, and could create a new password even (if needed).

Computer works great, this is the first time ever I have used a mac, and it was.. fun.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> you cannot build your own Apple branded rig.



hackint0sh 

It's too bad what happened to Psystar but this doesn't stop individuals like You and I from hackint0shing.


----------

